# 5 gal, 48" t5, 6,700k (2) enough?



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have an established regular sized 55 gal with a 48" light (t5) using 2 tubes which are either 6,700k or 6,500k. I replace them both once a year 6 months apart. I don't use co2.

I have low and medium light plants, some do well others less so.

Is this enough light? 

Last year I had an outbreak of black hair algae and I see it is strating to come back. I use Excel regularly.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

if they are t5HO they should be good for most plants, 

you may even have them on a little too long which may be causing your algae


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

How do I tell if they are t5HO?

I believe this is what I have

Aqueon® T5 Fluorescent Aquarium Lamp | Lights | PetSmart


The lights are on about 7 hours a day, the room has no direct sunlight and receives little light from the outside.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What is the wattage per bulb? That will tell you if you have enough light for your plants. 6500k is the color temp you want for plants. So they are right for plants. Here is some good info on algae causes and removal.

Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The bulb you linked is a t5 no(28 watts for 48").As for the BBA the link Matt provided is very helpful.Also when using excell to kill BBA it must be overdosed to some extent?How much is up to you,work the volume up slowly and safely.I have added upto 5x recommended dose everyday for weeks without bad results.
There is an underlying reason for BBA and I wish I knew it,because I battle it also(mostly on wood).If algae is growing on plant leaves I found a circulation pump helped me tons,as dead spots will encourage algae.
Do you dose ferts? What is your waterchange schedule?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> The bulb you linked is a t5 no(28 watts for 48").As for the BBA the link Matt provided is very helpful.Also when using excell to kill BBA it must be overdosed to some extent?How much is up to you,work the volume up slowly and safely.I have added upto 5x recommended dose everyday for weeks without bad results.
> There is an underlying reason for BBA and I wish I knew it,because I battle it also(mostly on wood).If algae is growing on plant leaves I found a circulation pump helped me tons,as dead spots will encourage algae.
> Do you dose ferts? What is your waterchange schedule?


My water change schedule is 50 - 75% every week, tank parameters have been steady and fine for 2+ years.


----------

